# BIKE SHOP AACHEN - Empfehlung gesucht



## chaoscarsten (25. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,
wer von euch kennt gute Aachener Bikeshops.
Könnt Ihr Empfehlungen aussprechen, welchen Shop Ihr gut findet und welche
weniger. 
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen gemacht und könnt davon berichten.
Wo würdet Ihr euer Bike kaufen, bzw. eines zu Wartung abgeben?
Es muss nicht in Aachen-City sein, auch im Umland, aber bitte nicht
Köln, Düsseldorf oder so!
Also schreibt mir eure Empfehlung!


----------



## beyker (25. Oktober 2005)

moin

kann dir radsport-schruff Wilhelmstr 42, 52070 Aachen echt empfehlen!
die haben alles:
entweder rennrad/ cc/ trecking/ mtb   http://www.schruff.de/
oder dirt/ street/ freeride/ downhill      http://www.ddd-shop.com/
ist so zusagen der selbe laden

oder velo der ist auch ganz ok Karlsgraben 69 52064 Aachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (25. Oktober 2005)

Danke.
Aber VELO ?
Ist das nicht die Apotheke unter den Läden in Aachen.
Habe Sie als unfreundlich und überteuert empfunden.
Deshalb auch meine Frage nach guten Shops in Aachen.

PS: Bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen MTB !!

Was ist mit dem Cannondale Laden am Hansemann-Platz
Cycle heisst der - glaub ich ??

PS2: Ich schau gleich mal bei DDD 

THX


----------



## PacMan (25. Oktober 2005)

Tja, da gibt's nur eins: MTB-Store in Eschweiler (Langwahn 100). Dort gibt's Rotwild, Bergwerk, Steppenwolf, Stevens, Felt, Commencal, Nicolai, ... und das Wichtigste: super Beratung und absolut geduldiger Service auch für absolute Nichts-Wisser wie ich einer bin.


----------



## cyberp (25. Oktober 2005)

Meine Empfehlung lautet auch MTB-Store in Eschweiler. Top Beratung, super Service und faire Preise. Neben den von PacMan genannten Marken wird in der Regel auch alles bestellt was man so haben will.


----------



## Attitude Team (26. Oktober 2005)

Eigentlich gibt es in Aachen nur einen Shop der Ahnung hat - und faire Preise ! Radsport-Lenzen ! Da bekommt man alles, vom Nobelteil bis hin zum Eigenbau-LX Rad. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## chaoscarsten (26. Oktober 2005)

Ok,
kann mir jemand was zu Cycle sagen?
Da ich mich für das neue Cannondale Rush interessiere und
er Cannondale führt. Allerdings macht der Laden einen 
etwas "kaotischen" Eindruck.


----------



## cyberp (26. Oktober 2005)

In Alsdorf gibt es noch Best Bike, der führt auch Cannondale. Bisher bin ich da auch immer zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## E.P. (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

hab hier auch einen Tipp für Euch:

der Bikers-shop in Kreuzau-Stockheim!

Seit ich den kennen gelernt habe, gibt es für mich nix anderes mehr! Der Inhaber hat Ahnung, weil er selber viel MTB fährt. Vor allem ist er fair und erzählt einem keinen Mist!

Ihr solltet Euch aber selber ein Urteil bilden und wenigstens einmal da gewesen sein!!!

hier gibt´s mehr Info: www.bikers-shop.info

Gruß EP


----------



## five40 (26. Oktober 2005)

Als alternative zu best bike gibt es noch bike-fun in Heerlen (in der Nähe der Skihalle, ca. 20km von AC). Der Laden macht einen sehr guten Eindruck (neben C'dale hat er auch Specialized im Programm).

cu,
five40


----------



## crazy-spy (27. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,
> kann mir jemand was zu Cycle sagen?
> Da ich mich für das neue Cannondale Rush interessiere und
> er Cannondale führt. Allerdings macht der Laden einen
> etwas "kaotischen" Eindruck.



Hallo,

dein Eindruck täuscht dich da nicht.
Der Laden ist absolut unorganisiert, da weiss die eine Hand nicht was die andere macht.... habe dort früher auch eingekauft, dort auch mal nen Praktikum gemacht, ich weiss wovon ich spreche... also würde andere auf jeden Fall vorziehen. Beste Adresse ist da wohl echt Schruff bzw. Triple D, auch wenn diese leider kein C´dale führen... muss es das denn sein? 

Grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaoscarsten (28. Oktober 2005)

CYCLE - Ac

Also doch chaotisch, aber schlecht? 
Machte mir eine Fachlich guten Eindruck nur das System im Laden ist
halt das einer Komune 

und nein - es muss kein Cannondale sein - aber nett find ich das RUSH schon 

Gruß und Dank an alle POSTER


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Oktober 2005)

Als zu meiner Aachener Zeit   bin ich mit meinem Alltagsrad immer zu

Mikes Bikes
Lothringerstr. 63
52070 Aachen

gegangen. Der Typ ist echt nett und scheint auch Ahnung zu haben. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat der Specialized, und ich meine auch Stevens gesehen zu haben. An der Wand hing auf jeden Fall ein Hot Chilli Rahmen . 
Mit meine Mountain Bike bin ich da aber nie gewesen, das war zu der Zeit noch bei meinen Eltern.

MfG Stoppelhüpfer


----------



## SCFaser (28. Oktober 2005)

jo von cycle ist abzuraten hab mir vor jahren da mal nen rad gekauft. 
wollte da dann ne andere bremse dran haben, ham die gesacht glückgehabt haben wir noch eine vonn da. als ich das rad dann abholen wollte ham se einfach ne andere dran gebaut und meinten dann als ich gesagt hab das das nicht das sei was ich bestellt hab die andere hätten se verkauft, dafür ist aber auch billiger ....   .  
diverse andere sachen waren da auch noch....


----------



## MAM (30. Oktober 2005)

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich in Vaals mit Bikes 4 Fun gemacht. Rob und seine Frau sprechen sehr gut Deutsch, haben einen ausgezeichneten Service und sind immer freundlich und bemüht. Rob ist auch einer der wenigen die sich mit dem Thema Ladybikes intensiver auseinander setzen.
Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit Vortrieb (Bike-components.de)gemacht. Ein vor etwas mehr als 1 Jahr gekaufter Fullyrahmen ist mir gebrochen und Vortrieb behauptet ich hätte ihn falsch benutzt ?? Ein MTB falsch benutzen? Jetzt wird jedenfalls ein Rechtsstreit daraus.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
den absolut besten Service findest Du bei bestbike in Alsdorf, an zweiter Stelle steht bei mir der MTB-Store in Eschweiler...

Aber beim Andi (bestbike) ist jeder gut aufgehoben, super Service, super Beratung, etc. etc...............dort heißt es GEHT NICHT, GIBS NICHT !!  

>>> w³.KellersMountainBiker.de <<<


----------



## Mugnog (30. Oktober 2005)

Billig und gut, wenn man weiss, was gewünscht ist:

Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (31. Oktober 2005)

Definitiv und nur: www.mtb-store.de

Beste Erfahrungen, da lohnt sich jeder Meter von Aachen nach Eschweiler


----------



## Rennbrezel (2. November 2005)

Hey probiers mal mit dem MTB Store in Merkstein Herzogenrath.Kann ich nur empfehlen.Der führt Kona Stevens,Steppenwolf.Der Service ist Spitze  und beim Kauf eines Bikes lässt er meist auch noch über den Preis mit sich reden.


----------



## bighitAC (15. November 2005)

Hi,

bin neu hier im Forum, hab aber schon diverse Händler "getestet" im Laufe der Jahre:

MTB Store Herzogenrath: da hab ich mein erstes Marin Eldridge Grade und mein KTM Super Race gekauft. Das beste sind die Preise, bei denen der Franz Vodiseck wirklich gut runter geht und mit sich reden lässt. Zwischendurch war der MTB-Sektor bisschen weniger geworden, aber seit vorigem Monat führt er nun auch Kona-Bikes

BestBike Alsdorf: da hab ich mein Cannondale SV 700 gekauft. Hier hat man wirklich die Überzeugung, von einem MTB-Kenner bedient zu werden. Das Angebot im Laden finde ich hammer (vor allem bei der nicht so riesigen Fläche), der Service ist gut und man wird kompetent beraten - und man bekommt faire Preise - super. In meinen Augen bislang der beste Laden.

Velo Aachen:  hier hab ich vor ein paar Monaten ein Steppenwolf T2 gekauft, hab ich aber sofort wieder bei ebay verkauft, da ich mir das Big Hit gegönnt habe. Fand den Laden für MTB´ler nicht so toll, war in der Beratung freundlich, aber auch nicht so richtig begeistert. War wohl auch viel zu tun an dem Tag, will keinem Unrecht tun...

FireBike Roetgen: hier hab ich dann mein Big Hit gekauft. Wundert mich, dass der Laden bislang nicht genannt wurde. Hab das Rad noch nicht lange, kann deshalb nichts zu weiterführendem Service und so sagen. Beratung, Hilfsbereitschaft und Auswahl im Laden fand ich aber super - denke, dass der Laden sicher zu den besten in unserer Region gehört.

In dem Sinne: viel Spass beim Stöbern in den diversen Shops!


----------



## Demoniac (15. November 2005)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Bike-Components.de
BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE OHG
Geschäftsführer Klaus Hoenig & Marcus Wenkel
Neupforte 2D
52062 Aachen

Also ich habe dort bis jetzt keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## chaoscarsten (17. November 2005)

@ Demoniac
Das ist ja kein richtiger Laden!
Das ist ja sowas wie ein Versandhandel mit Ladenlokal.
Dein Fahrrad zum schrauben kannst Du da wohl nicht abgeben
und Rotwild, Cannondale oder Rocky Mountain kannst
Du da auch nicht kaufen ...

Aber nette Teile zu guten Preisen !


----------



## chaoscarsten (17. November 2005)

MTB-STORE in ESCHWEILER (nähe Aachen)

Ahoi Leute,
war heute mal in Eschweiler beim MTB Store !!!
Ich kann nur sagen      HOCH !
Großartiger Laden!
Super Personal - gute Beratung - sehr gutes Angebot bekommen
und echt ne nette Atmosphere!

Alles in allem ein SPITZEN SHOP !
MTB-STORE 
Die WebSite ist zwar was schwach - aber dafür rockt der Laden.
Also ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich mir
mein Bike kauf' dann wohl fast sicher dort! 

Danke an alle Vorschläge und Infos hier im Forum


----------



## MAM (8. Februar 2006)

Demoniac schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu Bike-Components.de
> BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE OHG
> Geschäftsführer Klaus Hoenig & Marcus Wenkel
> Neupforte 2D
> ...



Hatte es weiter oben ja schon geschrieben. Ich habe maximal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Bike components gemacht. Nach Rahmenbruch meines CC Fullys an der Sattelstütze hieß es erstmal: Benutzerfehler, Sattelstütze zu weit draußen. Das ließ sich anhand der Markierungen an der Stütze schnell entkräften. Dann hieß es: Der Rahmen muß zu Drössiger (Importeur in Eschweiler), mal sehen was die sagen. Von dort hieß es dann auch Benutzerfehler. Nachdem ich ein Gutachten und etliche Telefonate geführt hatte, bekam ich den Rahmen dann doch ersetzt. Kommentar auf das Gutachten: Mag ein Materialfehler sein, aber die offizielle Version bleibt, das wir Dir den Rahmen auf Kulanz umtauschen. 
Habe über einen Bekannten (selber Bikehändler) einen Kommentar eines Bike components Mtarbeiters auf die Frage, wie bei Reklamationen vorgegangen wird mitbekommen: Nach Möglichkeit wird gar nicht vorgegangen.
Die Beratung ist auch nicht gut, alles läuft über diese Theke hinweg und die Typen sind auch eher Fahrrad fahrende Internethändler als wirkliche Bikefreaks mit Ahnung.
Ich kann nur sagen: Besser ist alles andere
Bikes4fun in Vaals, Firebike in Röttgen, sogar Großhändler wie Flizz


----------



## Knax (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei folgenden läden kann man bedenkenlos einkaufen (ich habe ausschließlich positive erfahrung mit preisen, service etc. gemacht  ):

www.firebike.de [Roetgen]
www.radsportganser.de [Breinig]
www.jj-zweiradsport.de [Vicht]
www.radsport-lenzen.de [Aachen City]

sind zwar nicht alle hauptsächliche mtb-händler, haben aber die mehr als genug mtb-sachen und fachwissen.

mfg
Knax


----------



## gambo (8. Februar 2006)

bighitAC schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> BestBike Alsdorf: da hab ich mein Cannondale SV 700 gekauft. Hier hat man wirklich die Überzeugung, von einem MTB-Kenner bedient zu werden. Das Angebot im Laden finde ich hammer (vor allem bei der nicht so riesigen Fläche), der Service ist gut und man wird kompetent beraten - und man bekommt faire Preise - super. In meinen Augen bislang der beste Laden.





bißchen teuer der laden. ich find es nicht normal bei nem rad für 2200 euro  die umbauten nach listenpreis abzurechnen bzw auf den preis aufzuschlagen ohne für die abgebauten teile was abzuziehen .


-


bikes for fun in vaals ist auch noch ganz empfehlenswert .man kriegt das rad so umgebaut wie man gerne hätte, vernünftige preise und eine sehr geduldige und gute beratung vom chef .


g


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

Ich habe schon bei einigen Händlern geschnuppert, aber FIREBIKE (siehe Sig) ist ein meinen Augen die beste Adresse in der Umgebung. Wenn Du die Jungs einmal ein bisschen kennst, bist Du dort bestens aufgehoben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brobald (9. Februar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon bei einigen Händlern geschnuppert, aber FIREBIKE (siehe Sig) ist ein meinen Augen die beste Adresse in der Umgebung. Wenn Du die Jungs einmal ein bisschen kennst, bist Du dort bestens aufgehoben...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



Kann ich nur bestätigen...


----------



## veilchen (23. Februar 2006)

Fire-Bike: ist schon erste wahl.

Lenzen: musst du erstmal den Ritterschlag der Begrüßung erlangen, eine falsche Frage und du wirst zur Pesone-non-Grata erklärt und wirst nicht mehr ernst genommen. Dann bist du aber gut aufgehoben. einziger Laden in AC mit ASSOS Klamotten. 

Mikes-Bike:  ist ein Sattel-Schnuffler und sicher als Stadtteil Laden ok zum Platten flicken, hochwertige MTB besser nicht. da wird auch schon mal die Kletterhilfe am Kettenblatt zum Verschleiß erklärt 

CYCLE: muss man schon mut haben, da wird auch schon mal die Kettenstrebe mit der Flex bearbeitet um den breiten Reifen unterzubringen
Elmar gehört eigendlich unter Artenschutz. Lebt wohl eigentlich von Mytos Cannondale und den weniger werdenden Fans der Marke 
(orginelle Preissprünge ja nach Jahreszeit, da beißt du dir in den hintern wenn du nach wenigen Monaten das selbe Rad zum halben Preis bekommst)

Schruff: hat schöne Titan Rahmen, und wer mit ihm klarkommt ist sicher gut aufgehoben. Treibt sich gern im Wald 

Bik´s 4 fun in Vaals: auch ok, sollte man aber schon wissen was man will und braucht, ist auch tagesform abhängig welchen Rat (und welches Rad) man bekommt.

Bike store in Eschweiler: kompetent und ehrlich, leider in Eschweiler und wer fährt schon nach Eschweiler?

Velo: ist wohl eher etwas für den Oberstudienrat der sein Herrenrad für den Sommer Ausflug kauft/gewartet haben muss und die passende Satteltasche zum Hemd sucht.

Flitzz: schlägt wohl in die selbe Kerbe aber preiswerter, immer gut für Kleinteile Kauf und POWER-Bar Riegel im Karton.

BOC: nein! unterirdisch im Angebot und Service, es sei denn du sucht ein Rad im 149,- EURO Segment


----------



## Mighty (24. Februar 2006)

Hi Bikegemeinde !

Auch wenn er schon oft genannt wurde, aber ich muß mich hier mal anschließen, der MTB-Store in Eschweiler ist absolut zu empfehlen! Ich kenne den Laden schon quasi seit der Eröffnung. Habe vor gut 11 Jahren in der Nähe(Donnerberg) meine 12 Monate BW Zeit verbracht (wer kennt das noch: *Y-Tours: wir buchen Sie fluchen*  ?). Auf dem täglichen Heimweg kam ich immer am Laden vorbei und mußte natürlich alle paar Tage anhalten und ne Runde fachsimpeln *g*. Vor drei Jahren kam mir der Laden dann wieder in den Sinn, als ein Bikeneukauf anstand. Obwohl ca.60 km entfernt war ich froh dort gekauft zu haben (Stevens S7) und fühlte mich sehr gut und freundlich beraten  ! Ich hätte gerne wieder dort gekauft, wenn ich mich nicht in diese verflixten Canyon Bikes verguckt hätte (es wird ein Nerve SE7)  .

Also mein Fazit: "Hinfahren !"


----------



## pillehille (9. März 2006)

Hi

also ich muss immer wieder jj-zweiradsport in vicht hoch loben,

also so einen service findet man sonst nur selten. Man wird von sehr kompetentem Personal beraten und wenn mal was nicht passt bekommt man es ohne probleme wieder umgetauscht. 

Also wenn man da keinen service bekommt dann nirgendwo!


----------



## Harrysteve (12. März 2006)

Ich sag nur FIREBIKE!

Hab schon 2 Räder da gekauft und im Sommer werden es wohl noch 2 werden,die ich dort kaufen werde! Service war immer top und saumäßig schnell,sogar wenn denen die Arbeit über den kopf wuchs! Gute Preise hab ich auch immer bekommen.
Die jungs und Mädels da sind super nett,haben echt Ahnung und nehmen sich auch soviel Zeit,wie du brauchst!


----------

